# Beech Bonanza close call



## sunny91 (Oct 23, 2009)

Close call with the terrain,

Sunny


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 23, 2009)

WOW!!!!  THAT WAS CLOSE!!! Why would you even go up in those without the proper equipment and rating?


----------



## KevinB (Oct 25, 2009)

wow....this is a definite "what not to do and why" video
great post


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 25, 2009)

I know the area where it happened and may even know some of the folks involved and it doesn't surprise me. What is so amazing is these mental giants made the commitment to punch into the clouds so even if they weren't IFR rated, they should have known the height of the terrain. In that area some of those peaks are about 3 - 4000 MSL - all they had to do is CLIMB and could have committed to their illegal IFR flight (or even filed) until they reached the desert where most likely it would have been clear. I hope lessons learned, if not we may read about them in an NTSB report in the near future.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 25, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I know the area where it happened and may even know some of the folks involved and it doesn't surprise me. What is so amazing is these mental giants made the commitment to punch into the clouds so even if they weren't IFR rated, they should have known the height of the terrain. In that area some of those peaks are about 3 - 4000 MSL - all they had to do is CLIMB and could have committed to their illegal IFR flight (or even filed) until they reached the desert where most likely it would have been clear. I hope lessons learned, if not we may read about them in an NTSB report in the near future.



I totally agree....those guys shouldnt bother ever buying a lottery ticket again. Their collective luck is all used up IMHO.
when in doubt, look at your square and the MEA is there
no reason for eaither of those machines not to climb


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 25, 2009)

Holy fricken gees!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't think I would have been laughing about it after the fact.


Wheels


----------



## Sparbolt (Nov 4, 2009)

Great Wavy Gravy !!!!!!!!!!
They almost lost a nice A36TC there.......
I used to work for Beech in Jersey(TEB), we lost a few tie down customers in similar goofups.


----------

